# Belly Band Q



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

So Nikko's now wearing his belly band when not in my bedroom, to prevent him from continuing to pee on the side of the toilet and side of the trash can. 

I put a feminine pad inside to catch his urine and change it as needed.

My question though is how to keep the band itself from smelling of urine all the time. I can't imagine taking it off to wash every time would make sense, especially since the smell comes from when the pad was in, not actually being urinated on.

Thanks!


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

> So Nikko's now wearing his belly band when not in my bedroom, to prevent him from continuing to pee on the side of the toilet and side of the trash can.
> 
> I put a feminine pad inside to catch his urine and change it as needed.
> 
> ...



Just a word of caution for using a belly band. I rescued a 2 1/2 lb yorkie last month. The people that had him, kept a belly band on him all the time. They kept it on to tight and it cut off the blood flow to his pee pee. When I got him his pee pee was huge, he had sores all over it and ulcers in side of it. When I took him to the vet. The vet asked me who in the world would use a belly band? He believed it to be abuse. He also informed me that the urine will burn their skin. Needless to say because of a careless owner who did not want to take the time to pottytrain my little one has problems with his pee pee. The sores are gone now and most of the swollen has gone down but his pee does not pee straight for he has scar tissue that has grown in his pee pee. We will always have to keep a watch on it and hope the scar tissue doesn`t eventually cut off his pee flow.Since I have had him he does not wear a belly band at all. And he is doing great on potty training. He is 17 months old and a little love bug. Before I got him I did not know a belly band not used correctly could cause so much damage. After I see alll he has been through I would not recommend for any one to use one. Just take the proper time and potty train your baby. I also see that a beely band does not help in potty trainng at all. They then think they can potty when ever they want. I don`t mean to offend anyone here who uses them. But it does get under your skin when you see what damage they can cause. It breaks my heart that my poor little baby must of been in great pain for 16 months of his life. I can`t even imagine. So just beware that belly bands are not a good thing and know the down side to it.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ptarana - Let me just say OMG!!!!! I have NEVER heard of such a thing. That POOR baby! It is so hard to understand.


munchkin1616 - It needs to be washed. Maybe you need more than one.. Like changing one's clothes. They do get dirty. I pray the belly band you have isn't too tight. 

After reading Ptarana's story. I wouldn't use one!
These dogs are so Sweet it has to be an extra sin to harm one.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

that's insanity! Nikko's isn't at all too tight, I make sure it's just enough that he can't wiggle out of it. I also check him very regularly and use the pads where the moisture is caught in a 2nd layer, so it's not directly on his skin. I've been trying for over 2 yrs to completely housebreak him and it's not getting me very far since most methods are automatically out because he was abused in a similar manner for his first 7 yrs of life. Crate training, raised voice, water bottle spray, and leashing inside the home are all out because, the way he grew up, all of those either preceeded a beating or were done for such a length of time that it terrifies him now. (ie: they put him in a crate... for an entire week without taking him out once, they leashed him in the house... to the basement pipe where they forgot about him for days on end).


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I recently started using a belly band on Jack. He is three and was completely housetrained. About 5 months ago, he started marking in the house.







I think it is because the new neighbor let her dogs loose and they marked all over my yard. When jack does go outside, he doesn't just pee once and get it done. He trickles in about 5 different spots each time like he is marking his territory. I think that carried over to the inside. He will actually lift his leg right in front of us. I have no choice but to band or my house would stink. No one is home for about 5 hours a day. I don't band him at night because he sleeps with us and never has gone on my bed. Anyway, I have 6 different bands and I wash them after each wearing. I also use incontinence pads in the bands as they tend to stay dryer that the feminine pads and also seem to hold more before they need changing. I would love for Jack to go back to how he was, but I don't have a clue how to do that.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think the use of belly bands is restricted to "careless owners who do not want to take the time to potty train". It is something I am seriously considering as Bucky has started marking in the house on a regular basis. As soon as I clean up the spot where he has done it, he goes back and marks it again. As we are having new carpeting and hardwood flooring installed next week, I cannot let him to continue this behaviour and a belly band is the only option I see. He was neutered over a year ago, when he was 7 months old, and I always thought that neutered males did not mark if they had not started before the surgery, but guess I was wrong as he has been doing this for about 3 months now.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Ptarana and Munchkin1616,
I am always ashamed of myself for wanting a perfect show dog when I read the stories of your rescues and love for these precious innocent abused babies. 
Your patience and unselfishness will surley be rewarded somewhere in or after your life.
I am too selfish and don't have the patience or room to create such a wonderful life for these little give nothing but love creatures of God.
I just want to say thank you and for now all I do is donated a check and go up to petco or petsmart and give them food or items needed when they have the adoption pens out front.
I know whatever your doing with your babies is good or you wouldn't be here asking questions.
Different things work for different situations.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Starry,

Don`t feel bad. This is my first rescue. I also have a Yorkie,Shi Tzu and Maltese. You donating helps more than you know. A rescue is a lot of extra work and expense. Not everyone is able to do it.You have to take the time to fix what has been done to them. I am a stay at home house wife and my children are grown. So I have the time and plus they help the empty nesters syndrome..LOL

Bless You


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Starry,
> 
> Don`t feel bad. This is my first rescue. I also have a Yorkie,Shi Tzu and Maltese. You donating helps more than you know. A rescue is a lot of extra work and expense. Not everyone is able to do it.You have to take the time to fix what has been done to them. I am a stay at home house wife and my children are grown. So I have the time and plus they help the empty nesters syndrome..LOL
> 
> Bless You[/B]










Your sweet. Thanks for the nice words.
I just sealed up a check to the ASPCA and have gotten all the food and treats my picky little furbabies stick their noses at to take up to Petco tomorrow. Weekends are the days they let the rescue people set up their dogs and donation stations.
Petsmart seems to get more attention here and is on the more popular side of town so that's why Petco will get the food and what everelse is not being used or played with here.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

awww... what a nice thing to say!

I've had both, actually... I grew up with a maltese (Baby) we got from day 1 who is now 13 and lives with my mother, and I rescued Nikko about 2 1/4 yrs ago. Baby keeps completely to himself and very seldom comes looking for attention.

Nikko's a cuddle **** and doesn't like me being out of his sight if he can help it. I'm lucky with that as I always wanted a dog like that. 

It's tough with Nikko sometimes since I juggle him, grad school, and 2-3 jobs to pay for school, but he's more theraputic than anything else I could find and I tell him about a zillion times a day that he's a good dog, so I'm pretty sure he has healthy self-esteem now and the bad memories are mostly gone.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope I didn't offend or upset anyone.

I was so shocked about that story about them abusing that poor, poor dog. I've thought about getting one for granny visits. It never accurred to me, someone would do such a thing. See I could never work for a vet. Which I had considered a few months ago. I can't take the horrible stories. 

I know the band has to be tight to apoint for it stay on, even through the furbaby crawling around trying to rub it off. LOL.

I didn't mean to suggest you'd ever do something like that. So sorry, I shouldn't have responded to the post.

Cotton wears panties to bed. So there are NO accidents in bed. She isn't 6 months old yet. Most morning she is dry. But every now and then, it is wet and sometimes it's too wet. The panties get a little wet. I have gotten four different pairs, so we don't have to worry about keeping up with one or two.


----------

